# cleaning your cockapoo's.......



## Caira

so as a first time future cockapoo owner I have a question ( don't laugh ;-D )

how do you keep your cockapoo clean? do you wash their bits every day in bath? do you just wipe them? do you cut their hair short around these areas?or what do you do to keep your dog from smelling of wee/poo. if it was short haired breed I probably wouldn't even think about it, but as they are so sooo hairy I wonder how you can prevent them from being "messy" and then spreading it indoors?

and also, how often can you give them bath? I know they are suppose to like water, so it it ok, to give them just quick water(no shampoo) wash more frequently, or should you do it only occasionaly.. ?

Sorry if it's totally silly questions


----------



## lady amanda

you will want to get them trimmed around their bits for hygene purposes...little bum tidy up etc....you dont need to wipe it every day or anything like that...and lady only gets a bath when she is dirty. not too often.


----------



## DB1

If you get them on a good food that suits them then they will generally have good firm poo's (something we discuss quite often on this forum!) which means they do not get in a mess when they go, so its not generally a problem at all. My dog only has a full bath about every 2-3 months but has to have his legs and belly hosed down every time he has a muddy walk.


----------



## Cat 53

Max's last bath was his last walk in the snow. Now it's a quick dip in the sink if necessary for his paws rather than anywhere else.


----------



## Caira

DB1 said:


> If you get them on a good food that suits them then they will generally have good firm poo's (something we discuss quite often on this forum!) which means they do not get in a mess when they go, so its not generally a problem at all. My dog only has a full bath about every 2-3 months but has to have his legs and belly hosed down every time he has a muddy walk.


thank you, puppy food is another thing I try to research alot, but it seems every owner has a different opinion and different preference;-) I also noticed each dog's food has variety like chicken, salmon etc, do you stick to one or you you give them something new every few weeks? or do they in general like eating the same thing again and again? All this doggie stuff seems so much harder than having kids! :-D


----------



## Weaktea

I bath Bruno all the time - at least once a week - but then I do have hygiene obsessed husband. He doesnt like it much but puts up with it. Most days I use the hose pipe on his feet after a walk . I know lots of people don't bathe them that often but I think you should do what is best for you. He also goes to groomers to have feet & bottom trimmed - have had a couple of messy moments in that area mainly due to secret snacks provided by my 4 yr old!


----------



## loopyloo

I think it's good that you want to be prepared for every eventuality  From our personal experience - I have used unperfumed baby wipes to clean up Raffy when he was a puppy (boy puppies have a tendency to wee on their bellies in the early days and you can get sloppy poos until they're settled on a food): Poos generally don't mind water but the downside is they don't care how muddy it is so a deep sided bowl (we use a small garden trug) is ideal for leg and belly dips; An aquasorb towel (or 2 from Groomers online) is a worthwhile investment for mop-ups and baths: Raffy has a full bath every couple of months as a rule; A small towel is great for beard related mop-ups. Hope this is useful and good luck with your puppy


----------



## Jayded

I discovered the need for beard related mop-ups myself the other day after giving Ringo his first full bath lol

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## Kazd

We bathe Louis at least once a week and sometimes more depending on what happened. He had a bath last Sunday but by today his coat looked like it needed a wash a bit like when you can tell your hair needs washing. His coat was no longer shiny and clean looking but starting to look a little greasy. He has had a bath this afternoon and his coat is all soft and shiny. We use tropiclean shampoo, sorry but I am not a fan of doggy smell.


----------



## lovecp

*Washing your cockapoo*

Here is my experience with my two cockapoo boys - 

Typically Cockapoos need to be groomed every 6 weeks. Grooming involves trimming their hair #1 -- around their face, legs and feet and of course their bum and finally for males -- my groomer provides a hygiene trim around their privates. Nothing crazy, a gentle trim. Next is trimming their nails, cleaning their ears and giving them a bath etc

Usually I request my dogs get the oatmeal shampoo - or any shampoo that is going to be soothing to their skin. Cockapoos tend to be prone to allergies ( licking on their paws) and you want a gentle shampoo. Over shampooing any dog - especially a cockapoo is a no-no. You would strip the oils from their skin which again is something you would want to avoid with cockapoos. 

Here's how I keep my cockapoos clean and healthy - I wipe their paws off every time they come in the house. Both are trained to sit patiently until I take a towel and do so. First it's healthy for your home. Secondly if your dogs like to lick their paws you've wiped off anything they could digest. The ONLY other time I bathe them ( outside of the groomers) is when they roll in the grass and I know it's a urine/fish/something very objectionable

Please do not obsess over bathing your cockapoos ! Start when they are a puppy to get them to enjoy it ! I found wrapping them up in towels and cuddling them following the bath makes the experience positive! Note: cockapoos do not get oily hair like humans _ fyi

hope this is helpful!


----------



## Tinman

My advice - get a black or chocolate Cockapoo...... They don't look like they need bathing as often as the blonde ones!! X


----------

